# How is everyone? please check in



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Howdy folks







How is everyone doing? the forum is a bit slow of late so I'm just wondering how things are going for you all! If you have the energy to check in and let us know if your ok etc.I'm hanging in there, been quite tired of late, not sleeping well with my irritable bladder...only a month to go until I see the urologist though so im hanging in there. Had a chance of a nice lie in today and would you believe it some man with a pneumatic drill set up camp outside my window! Grrrrr! Even my ear plugs couldnt keep the racket out so I got up instead.Well no rest for the wicked I have work to do







Take care and hugs to you all Clair xx


----------



## 20796 (Jun 10, 2005)

Hi there, aside from the weather running a constant hot then cold and damp, which is killing my hip joints something awful, I'm alright. Thanks for asking


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

This is a good idea Clair. Maybe we should do a "please check in" thread on a somewhat regular basis...Just to keep tabs on everyone.I'm still kicking too. The past couple of months haven't been so good ME/CFS wise, as we know, that's the nature of the beast.My computer was in the shop for a little over a week, and I just finally have it back, and set up...I was starting to suffer from internet withdrawals!!I'm glad to see so many new faces around the forum! It's nice.


----------



## Emmab2003 (Apr 22, 2004)

I'll probably check in every few days or so!


----------



## 17482 (Jul 31, 2005)

Hello Claire from York. My name is wendy, i also live in York and have Fibromyalgia. It has got me beat i'm still hoping it'll be gone when i wake up in the mornings. For the past 18 months since the diagnosis i have been mostly housebound, and i can honestly say the unrelenting pain has nearly driven me mad. I'm at the pain clinic tomorrow, i suppose i can fantasize that when i go in they will have found a magic cure and it will leave me alone forever. I'm sorry if i'm rambling, but sometimes it has seemed that i am completely lost and there is no hope. Flaming heck sorry, i think i'd better go now i'm depressing myself' hop i havent put you on a downer. I wish you well, in every sense of the word. Also to anyone else out ther suffering from this cruel condition.


----------



## Emmab2003 (Apr 22, 2004)

Wendy: I hope things work out for you at the pain clinic!Ours isnt so good, so I didnt bother going there. Then again, I am not in nearly the pain as some are.Take care, and let us know how it goes for you?


----------



## 17482 (Jul 31, 2005)

thank you emma, i am completely a dinosaur when it comes to this internet stuff, so i hope i don't offend anyone as i'm not sure of the rules etc. I want to say a huge thank you for sending a message, it is so fantastic to make contact with another sufferer, i think i need a moment cause i feel a bit weird! many thanks again.


----------



## Emmab2003 (Apr 22, 2004)

Wendy: You'll be an internet expert in no time!


----------



## 17482 (Jul 31, 2005)

Hello to everybody. Today was a trip to the hospital, it has taken every ounce of energy and i really haven't got that much. I have been advised to give myself small goals, with a reward if i am sucessful.I feel like a kid! I am so tired at the moment i feel as if i'm floating, my ears are ringing,i'm so stiff i can hardly move, a voice in my head(!)has just reminded me to pace myself, so i'm off to bed, the thought of climbing the stairs is just about too much. I wish you all well, goodnight x


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi everyone. I haven't been on the board much over past 4 months. I hope everyone is doing well or best as can be.I have my good days and bad days as usual. It's been a very hot humid summer in Ontario and the humidity just gets to me.I tend to stay at home on the really hot humid days, but on the occasional cooler days I go out and work in my garden and putter around.I had a rebound of the nausea and dizziness about a month ago and it seems to come and go. Not like 3 years ago when I had it steady for 4 months and ended up losing 15 lbs. (which wasn't a bad thing). I've decided to eat smaller meals too. Instead of having a big meal at dinner time, I'm trying to eat lighter at night time. That's about all the news I have for now.


----------



## 17482 (Jul 31, 2005)

Hello to everyone. Its Wendy from York, i am a new member and am just saying hello. I am wondering if anyone has the condition that often goes with Fibromyalgia,TMJ. I suffer from it and it has really affected my balance, i find myself staggering sideways or backwards without warning, its got so bad along with the pain in my hips i have to use a sitck. I struggled with the whole concept of being 37 and relying on a walking stick but had too many close shaves and i came to the conclusion it was better than falling over.I had a 'veering off' incident around last christmas time, i staggered into a woman in Fenicks in York and she gave me a look that was pure ice and evil. It dawned on me shortly after she must have thought i was drunk and i was so upset i went home and cried, (when i blub my nose and eyebrows go a really unattractive shade of red) it was then i had to admit to myself i needed a stick. It has saved me coming a cropper many a time since. I'm off to bed now, so goodnight and very best wishes to you all x


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Hi Wendy and welcome







I have sent you an email, apologies if its a bit garbled I'm a bit tired at the moment, but when I've had a good nights sleep tonight I should be feeling a bit more 'normal' tomorrow.If there is anything we can do to help or advice we can offer please let us know,Hugs Clair xx


----------



## 17482 (Jul 31, 2005)

Hello, it's wendy from york, i just want to say hello to you all, im really tired to be honest and my brain has started to shut down, but i wanted to say hi and hope you are all ok x


----------



## Emmab2003 (Apr 22, 2004)

Wendy, just wanted to say hello. Hope you are doing ok this week?


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Just wanted to say, it's nice having you new faces in our forum! You're posting more than we usually do (slow as molasses we are, LOL), and I like to see new posts! It's fun!


----------



## 17482 (Jul 31, 2005)

Hello Emma. Hope you are ok. I'm afraid ive overdone it! My niece has been staying with me.My body is starting to complain, my balance has gone walkabout, my hip is on fire, and i just want to sleep! She's going home tomorrow, i will miss her very much, but i have to go to bed for a couple of days,i'm terrified i've started a flare-up, but the medication im on has helped, i couldn't have even thought about her staying a couple of months ago, so life is improving, thankfully!best wishes, Wendy x


----------



## 17482 (Jul 31, 2005)

Hello, its wendy again, excuse my manners, i forgot to say i hope everyone else is well, and wishing you all a warm hello x


----------



## Emmab2003 (Apr 22, 2004)

Hopefully you will be able to grab some rest when she leaves.I think we at least have to recognize we need it and not feel so bad if we go take it (rest time that is.)I kind of know what you are saying. Apparently I have had what is a flare up since mid July. We're self employed and things were really slow in July. They picked up and I was doing great and now they are slow again and I am feeling worse again. I have two businesses to run actually, and the work is so stacked up and the brain fog is so bad, I cannot grasp and focus on what I need to do.Anyway, I wish you some good days to catch up!


----------



## 21643 (Aug 5, 2005)

Thanks for asking... The heat has really beat my butt in a big way. In addition to increasing my fatigue and pain, my asthma is out of control. Extreme temps and I do not get along.I'm dehydrated all the time due to the fact that IBS-D and gastroparesis prevent me from getting all my fluids in, much less the proper types of foods.Enough of my whining. Hope everyone has A/C in their homes.SquidsMom


----------



## 17482 (Jul 31, 2005)

heyho to you all, i havent posted for quite a while,im wondering how you all are-M&M, Clair, Emma? hoping things are not too painful for you all.I dont know if the weather has been making my fibro worse,but ive had a bad few weeks, it seems that somedays i can't tell if the fibro or chronic fatigue is worse.I ve been having real trouble with my arms,lifting stuff,washing etc etc. Im about to start on Pregablin for pain, i tried the Gabapentin, but it had very little effect, have any of you had any experience with Pregablin? its supposedly similar to Gabapentin, i dont want to moan though, although i think i just have! with lots of love Wendy xx


----------



## Emmab2003 (Apr 22, 2004)

I'm here!The weather is getting pretty cold and I am just aching a lot. Plus I have some accounting that has to be done and sitting at the computer all day is just ruining my neck.I wanted to mention at http://www.fmaware.org there is a nice FM survey. It took me 20 minutes to do, my eyes went a little wacko but otherwise it wasnt bad. They have a place you can sign up for further participation. Looks like they are working on FM awareness (I believe from Some school in CA.)I hope everyone else is doing well.We ought to check in once a month!


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Hiya folks







Hiya Wendy







I've been overdoing it lately and not sleeping well either and the resulting thing is that a few of my old symptoms that I haven't seen for two years are back such as weak shaky legs, feeling faint and dizzy, increased mood swings and my glads in my neck going up and down like a yo-yo as if i'm about to get something....or is it just the onset of winter coming?I have a few days off this week so I'm going to put in some quality resting time and try to be as lazily as possible.Wendy - is the new drug something you got prescribed from the hospital? could you call up a specialist nurse and ask their advice about it? I hope it works well for you, I'll keep my fingers crossed...right Im off to crwl into bed fora much deserved rest. xxxx


----------



## 17482 (Jul 31, 2005)

Fantastic to know you lot are ok, you know what i mean! i was getting a little worried.Clair the pain clinic advised the Pregablin, though im going to my GP for the prescription.I was assesed today for a stairlift, and am going to have one installed, a BIG part of me is so grateful i can get this help, another part of me - the part that wants all of this to be a bad dream- is a bit shocked that my body has become this way. Im off to bed now, although its only 5.20pm, im listening to my body, it is saying REST! see im learning. xxxx


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

A stairlift eh?







watch out for gremlins tampering with the wires! 







Well I'm guessing it has to be a good thing if it can help you get about and keep your independence in your own home...secretly I'm a little jealous wish I could get one would save me numerous hikes up and down the stairs in the middle of the night!!I hope the pregablin works out for you, can't say I know anything about it really...but like all things its worth a shot.I could do with crawling into bed at 5.20pm..unfortunately I'm stuck at the hospital until midnight..but then I have two days off so I'm going to be a right lazy old trout.Sweet Dreams xxx


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Wendy, hope the Pregablin works well for you. It's so hard to find pain relievers that actually work for the kind of pain that comes with FMS and CFS. I'm glad you're going to be getting a stair lift. That will help you so much. Although, I know it's hard too, to actually realize that yes, you can't do the stairs by yourself anymore. But Clair is right...It will help you keep your independance, and still be able to take care of yourself. And that is a VERY good thing!!Emma, it's starting to get cooler here too. I'm sorry to hear that the cold makes you achy. I know a lot of patients have that same trouble, and I really hate that. Me, I love the cold, because it helps me with my blood pressure. It doesn't drop much in the cold weather, so I'm happy. Too bad you can't be like my dog...He is half Husky, so he likes to stay out all day in the cold, especially when it snows. Guess you'd feel better too if you had a really thick fur coat!!







Clair, uh oh! You've been a naughty CFS patient!!







I hope you can get in some good rest on your days off, to chase at least 1 or 2 of those reappearing symptoms away. That is such a terrible feeling...When you feel like your body is falling further and further behind and you can't catch up.Well, I am still without my computer. Something fried my hard drive, so it's off getting lobotomized. I have the "Platinum" warranty plan, which is supposed to get your computer back to you within a short period of time, but it will soon be 2 weeks with no word.







So, I'm still using someone else's computer.







I've been doing so terrible with my bed time, and it's definitely catching up with me. Bad girl, I have got to get strict with myself again. Still dating the great guy.







All is going well there. So I guess I'll give today a positive report!


----------

